# Considering My First Lathe....



## Mog (Oct 15, 2015)

For reasons unknown to me, other than the nostalgia that they were built 45 minutes from my house, I keep coming back to the idea of getting a SBL. I found this and have been talking back and forth with the owner https://southbend.craigslist.org/tls/5238158764.html. I may be able to get him to come down to a more agreeable price.  It doesnt have the countershaft and that is a concern for me. The quick change gears are a plus and I feel confident in rebuilding/ restoring it. Am I in the ballpark for the price?  I'm closer to maybe $300 than the asking price. Since I've never purchased a lathe, I want to make sure I know what to watch out for. Thanks for any insight! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 15, 2015)

If you can get it for around $300 I'd say that's a pretty good deal. You can probably pick up a countershaft on eBay.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 15, 2015)

In all honesty, unless it's really worn out, $400 is not a bad price. Do the best you can, its your money. 

Am I the only one who realizes that all Studebakers were made  using South Bend Lathes? The factories probably had a gross of them.


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 15, 2015)

If this is your first lathe my thought would to be buy a lathe you can use now.i 'm afraid you'll get discouraged before you ever get the enjoyment of making chips.
    Just my opinion , everyone has one, but most are afraid of offending someone.
Thanks ron


----------



## Mog (Oct 15, 2015)

No offense taken. I've weighed those options, but I think spending the winter restoring it would be a good thing for me. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 15, 2015)

That looks to be a very desirable model A 9" You could part it out for more than he's asking. If you are patient you can find the motor and countershaft assy.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Oct 15, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> That looks to be a very desirable model A 9" You could part it out for more than he's asking. If you are patient you can find the motor and countershaft assy.



Especially the quick change gear box and the two chucks that I see.  I know I did when I got one with a badly worn bed. 

I'd offer $350 and go $400.  Hell, who am I kidding?  I'd probably go $450.

Of course you should definitely check for any additional tooling.  

An appropriate motor would be easy to find and parts are generally available on ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/South-Bend-...681495?hash=item4642c165d7:g:rf4AAOSwAYtWHcV9

DISCLAIMER:  I have two SB 9s set up and one packed away disassembled, not counting the remnants of the one I mentioned above.  I had to grit my teeth to avoid buying another one (9C) when it became available for $200.  In short, I'm a fan.


----------



## Mog (Oct 15, 2015)

Dangit!  Now you got me thinking I should do it!  What's the quickest way to check bed wear?  Are SBL ways hardened?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## A618fan2 (Oct 15, 2015)

If you do get it, figure on at least that much ($450) in parts and consumables to get it up to speed.  Check out ebay for parts prices.  You'll need a sturdy bench as well.  Think of the lathe as the price of admission.  The other necessities will add up quickly.


----------



## David VanNorman (Oct 16, 2015)

That machine is too good to part out. You can build a counter shaft.


----------



## core-oil (Oct 16, 2015)

Mog,

An old turner who lived beside me many years agp had a South Bend 9 It also did not have a counter shaft assembly,  He only had received the matching  counter shaft pulley when he purchased it, He had it driven by an overhead counter shaft bolted to his roof , On that lathe he built some lovely model petrol engines, Don't be discouraged.


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 16, 2015)

I quick check on eBay shows at least 3 countershafts currently available!


----------

